# Titus Talks



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2012)

by Craig Titus This column does not represent the opinions or views of IronMagazine, it’s advertisers or affiliates. Craig’s column is unedited and for entertainment purposes only, read at your own risk. Craig in your opinion, what is wrong with the sport of bodybuilding in today?s day and age? What could people be doing that [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 25, 2012)




----------

